# Knit Crystal Teddy



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty Crystal Teddy is knit in-the-round, using approx. 285 total yds. of #4-worsted wt. yarn. Freely standing at 9 ½-10 tall, her body, legs and hind feet are knit in all one piece. Crystals dress is removable for fun dress-up time.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-crystal-teddy
$4.00


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lorraine!Crystal Teddy is so sweet and her charming little dress shows her off perfectly. Superb work as always.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

What an adorable little thing! Sooo girly, too.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you, this. Is sooooo cute.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Adorable....


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh no! Another pretty little bear I have to have. This is so cute. Thank you for this wonderful pattern.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Love this. Going to order it right now. Thanks!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

All 3 Bears are SO cute! I have filed them all in my Ravelry list. Thank you!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

She is really cute!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

She is just precious!!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

where are her KNICKERS??????


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely delightful, love the little dress and matching ribbon 'hair' piece.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments! I'm glad you like her!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Swtthng wrote:
Gee, she looks just like Gypseycream's Titch bear. All one piece?



lafranciskar said:


> LOL. When I saw the pictures my first thought was what a cute Titch but then I read that it was a different pattern.


Pat's the "queen" of bear-makers! So that's quite flattering. But no, this is my own pattern design, knit in-the-round, ripped out and restarted countless times to get the shape I was after and to make the bear stand up! :roll: One of my relatives kept asking me to make a standing bear, and I finally got around to it.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Swtthng wrote:
> Gee, she looks just like Gypseycream's Titch bear. All one piece?
> 
> Pat's the "queen" of bear-makers! So that's quite flattering. But no, this is my own pattern design, knit in-the-round, ripped out and restarted countless times to get the shape I was after and to make the bear stand up! :roll: One of my relatives kept asking me to make a standing bear, and I finally got around to it.


I'm sure you worked very hard on her and she really is cute. There are a lot of people who prefer to knit in the round so they will like this pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

She is darling and I love that she is knit in the round and one piece :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

How sweet is that? Great bear patterns!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just way to cute


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

A cute bear, standing there on her strong legs. I thought she looked like Titch too. I love big feet and tubby tummies; maybe it reminds me of myself :>) I've never knit in the round. Is it difficult. I suppose I'm a fairly new knitter and have only managed just plain knit, purl and flat. LOL.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful&#128158;


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, She is adorable!!!! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Crystal looks really sweet in that dress and little girls will love herxx


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words and it says..Make me/take me home with you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, thank you all so much for your kind words. 
Knitting with Bernat Tiny Tickles-White Clouds yarn was such a joy, nice and light. I had never used it before. Usually the fuzzy yarns are the bulkier weights, but this one is a #4-worsted wt. (Aran/10-Ply) yarn. 

Chris, your work is always so well done! I never would think of you as new to knitting. I had always knit flat, myself, because I don't like working with dpns. But since I discovered Magic Loop, I find I gravitate to knitting in-the-round a lot more.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

So sweet..love this little sweetie..xo


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How absolutely adorable and sweet! &#9829; If I ever learn to do magic loop or get confident with dpns I would love to try some of your animals.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> How absolutely adorable and sweet! ♥ If I ever learn to do magic loop or get confident with dpns I would love to try some of your animals.


I made her cow and it came out adorable and the pattern was easy to follow.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

cakes said:


> where are her KNICKERS??????


Hahahahaha...Ozzie humour hahahah
Your teddy is so cute with her dress.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> I made her cow and it came out adorable and the pattern was easy to follow.


I remember your cow and it WAS so adorable! You do such lovely work. Always enjoy seeing your pics!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

cakes said:


> where are her KNICKERS??????


HA! You know, those DID cross my mind, but at first I was going to make the dress longer, so I decided against it. But then, I didn't like the dress long, so I ripped it all out and went for a shorter version...and the "knickers" that originally crossed my mind must have just kept on going and left my mind completely! So now she's knicker-less!!! :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Another cute pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So sweet


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

She's so cute - love her :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

She is a beauty!


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Can you tell me which yarn was used.

Lindsay


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

linny anne said:


> Can you tell me which yarn was used.
> 
> Lindsay


I used Bernat Tiny Tickles-White Clouds yarn for Crystal. It was such a joy, nice and light. I had never used it before. Usually the fuzzy yarns are the bulkier weights, but this one is a #4-worsted wt. (Aran/10-Ply) yarn. For her dress, I used Red Heart Soft Baby Steps-Aqua.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Fab teddy :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So sweet. Love everything you design.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh Wow.. another one.. now i can't decide which I like the best... yes.. where are her knickers?...lol... she truly is adorable and sweet looking. Is that snowflake yarn you used on her or pipsqueak perhaps. Either way, I love that look. Wonderful job.. I love it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Oh Wow.. another one.. now i can't decide which I like the best... yes.. where are her knickers?...lol... she truly is adorable and sweet looking. Is that snowflake yarn you used on her or pipsqueak perhaps. Either way, I love that look. Wonderful job.. I love it.


Aw, thanks, ladies! 
Linda, I used Bernat Tiny Tickles yarn-White Clouds. It's a lighter weight yarn than the snowflake or pipsqueak. I was pleasantly surprised to happen upon it. Usually the fuzzy yarns are heavier. This yarn was nice to work with, too.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Aw, thanks, ladies!
> Linda, I used Bernat Tiny Tickles yarn-White Clouds. It's a lighter weight yarn than the snowflake or pipsqueak. I was pleasantly surprised to happen upon it. Usually the fuzzy yarns are heavier. This yarn was nice to work with, too.


Tiny Tickles huh.. never seen that yarn.. I have to check this one out. It also looked like a yarn that I got from Herrschners too and now I can't remember the name of that yarn but it too was light as you said about this one. Have to look at White Clouds now.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Tiny Tickles huh.. never seen that yarn.. I have to check this one out. It also looked like a yarn that I got from Herrschners too and now I can't remember the name of that yarn but it too was light as you said about this one. Have to look at White Clouds now.


Linda, I happened upon Tiny Tickles yarn in JoAnn's. I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Linda, I happened upon Tiny Tickles yarn in JoAnn's. I hope this is helpful to you.


Yes it does.. thank you


----------

